# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic sculptures from Seth Goldstein

## Airicist

Seth Goldstein

----------


## Airicist

Why Knot? - A kinetic sculpture by Seth Goldstein 

Uploaded on Jul 12, 2008




> A kinetic sculpture that continually ties and unties a necktie.

----------


## Airicist

Cram Guy - A kinetic sculpture by seth goldstein 

Uploaded on Oct 18, 2008




> A student crams for an exam and dreams.

----------


## Airicist

RO-BOW - A kinetic sculpture that plays a violin by Seth Goldstein 

Published on Feb 9, 2015




> This video is about RO-BOW a Machine That Plays a Violin


"Violin-playing Robot: RO-BOW"

by Lambert Varias
February 24, 2015

----------

